

Automatically extracting Git workflows from shell history - jvns
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/7460616

======
tree_of_item
This is very cool. It should be a lot easier to design new tools like git-flow
if you have hard data on how people use Git.

It'd also be interesting to compare how Git is typically used compared to,
say, Mercurial or even Subversion, in order to quantify criticisms people
might have of other tools.

